# Not impressed



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2". 

Needless to say I will never ever waist money on something like this again. Unless there is an alike product that doesn't look as if it was made by a 3rd world manufacturer. This looks more like there was no pride in the product. And guess where the label said it was made..yep you guessed it China. I should have known. Well Red Heart no more business from me now I know your doing business with the Communists. I may just take and burn this thing and find something new not from China.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

AMEN to THAT!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I look at all labels now and absolutely wont by from china. My daughter told me that the garlic from china is bleached that is why it is white. Just discovered nescafe coffee is made in china.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

I am working on my 25th ruffled scarf with Sashay. Only one had a flaw which was easily fixed with no visible repair. I am truly sorry you are so unhappy. What brand yarns are currently made, not packaged in the U.S?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> I am working on my 25th ruffled scarf with Sashay. Only one had a flaw which was easily fixed with no visible repair. I am truly sorry you are so unhappy. What brand yarns are currently made, not packaged in the U.S?


That I am going to start looking into and make a list.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Certainly would be helpful in making decisions.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> Certainly would be helpful in making decisions.


I will not be doing anything more with any of that ruffle yarn ever again. So if that is what your waiting for don't wait.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh my, I' sorry if I upset you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'v enot been a fan of the ruffle yarns in general but haven't had any flaws like that in any of it. I am using Starbella right now but did buy a couple of skeins at Joanne's... I'll have to check the labels..... The scarves are very much a fad and will probably fade away in the next couple years... I just don't think it is like knitting....


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> Nana Ivie said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on my 25th ruffled scarf with Sashay. Only one had a flaw which was easily fixed with no visible repair. I am truly sorry you are so unhappy. What brand yarns are currently made, not packaged in the U.S?
> ...


i think Hobby Lobby's "love this yarn " comes from Turkey ,but i am not 100% sure..ICE yarn come from Turkey.. so is CARON "simply soft"


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Brown Sheep Wool is made and distributed from Mitchell, Nebraska.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> Oh my, I' sorry if I upset you.


no you didn't upset me...Its the fact I should have checked that label before buying. Premier Yarn their yarns so far are made in Turkey and I have never had any trouble with their product.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> I am working on my 25th ruffled scarf with Sashay. Only one had a flaw which was easily fixed with no visible repair. I am truly sorry you are so unhappy. What brand yarns are currently made, not packaged in the U.S?


I do not believe any yarns are made in the US nowadays. But we can get some from Canada, and from Turkey.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'v enot been a fan of the ruffle yarns in general but haven't had any flaws like that in any of it. I am using Starbella right now but did buy a couple of skeins at Joanne's... I'll have to check the labels..... The scarves are very much a fad and will probably fade away in the next couple years... I just don't think it is like knitting....


I was looking at that and wondered..I did find with this stuff I have if you pull the ends they will unravel. So check what you have . I agree this is just going to be a passing phase especially if it doesn't hold up well.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish these companies would state where the yarns are made on line. Its a crap shoot getting yarn on line.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> Nana Ivie said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on my 25th ruffled scarf with Sashay. Only one had a flaw which was easily fixed with no visible repair. I am truly sorry you are so unhappy. What brand yarns are currently made, not packaged in the U.S?
> ...


Brown Sheep is one..I know there is another or two just can't come up with the name of them now.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Totally agree with you Cathy.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> Nana Ivie said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on my 25th ruffled scarf with Sashay. Only one had a flaw which was easily fixed with no visible repair. I am truly sorry you are so unhappy. What brand yarns are currently made, not packaged in the U.S?
> ...


Here's one made in Montana!! 
The colors of the yarn are impressive. I've gotten a few skeins. It's pricey but the yarn so so beautiful and so soft, at least the ones that I have gotten.

http://www.mountaincolors.com/


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

well, you know, in any product, from anywhere, there is always the odd one that doesn't stand up to it's usual quality. Sorry you had to experience this.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

There was a big e-mail that went around a short while back that asked that all Americans on a given date refuse to buy anything made in China. What an idea!

Marian


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

May I recommend that you investigate New Zealand wools that are sold online? The range is probably quite limited, but I have had some wonderful yarns from specialist online providers.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Yarn should be apolitical, Ladies.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Most of the yarns that I have BOUGHT have been made in Turkey and I have enjoyed working with them. But, I try never to buy a product "Made in China". Of course you have heard that Obama is playing patty cake with China and that just makes my blood boil!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

To any knitters from China, please accept my apologies for some of the not-nice comments about your country.


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you to those of you who have asked for anti-China comments to be kept out of the forum. One can find negative things to say about any country (and informed citizens can see many things wrong with their own country as well as others), but opinions based on a lack of knowledge are counter-productive. I had a wonderful knitting experience in China last year as I communicated via 'knit-speak' to some amazingly talented knitters I met in a local market. Their work was beautiful, the wool good quality, and their friendliness and openness was a highlight of my market visit. Whether they were 'communist' or entrepreneurs, they were simply lovely women trying to earn a living. Just like us, in fact.


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

The Chinese people themselves are mistreated by their own Government.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

ibrow said:


> Thank you to those of you who have asked for anti-China comments to be kept out of the forum. One can find negative things to say about any country (and informed citizens can see many things wrong with their own country as well as others), but opinions based on a lack of knowledge are counter-productive. I had a wonderful knitting experience in China last year as I communicated via 'knit-speak' to some amazingly talented knitters I met in a local market. Their work was beautiful, the wool good quality, and their friendliness and openness was a highlight of my market visit. Whether they were 'communist' or entrepreneurs, they were simply lovely women trying to earn a living. Just like us, in fact.


Thank you so much for the reminder and the education.


----------



## rob larkin (Jul 13, 2012)

Skinny Minnie did you know our famous Colgate Toothpaste is also from China


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I am not absolutely sure if this is correct, but here is a list that might be at least a little helpful. Supposedly, you can tell where the product imported from by the bar codes. 

Check the ending numbers:

690-692 China
00-09 USA and Canada
30-37 France
40-44 Germany
471 Tiawan
49 Japan
50 UK

I keep this list on my phone so I always have it with me. It might be possible to do some googling and make the list longer.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

nbaker said:


> Brown Sheep Wool is made and distributed from Mitchell, Nebraska.


I have made several items using Kraemer Yarns which state on the label "Spun in Nazareth, Pennsylvania, USA". I've used their Tatamy Tweed and Little Lehigh to make baby items that are soft and machine washable and dryable (45%cotton, 55%acrylic.) I know they also have some wool yarns. I believe they have a website.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

ibrow said:


> May I recommend that you investigate New Zealand wools that are sold online? The range is probably quite limited, but I have had some wonderful yarns from specialist online providers.


All of the yarn I have purchased recently (am waiting for another order now) has been from New Zealand. It is fantastic yarn and am so pleased. I also find that if I need something specific they network there to find what I need!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> To any knitters from China, please accept my apologies for some of the not-nice comments about your country.


I second that! I buy yarn made everywhere, but I prefer to buy locally hand-spun yarn and roving. I buy American whenever I can because I think we all (all nations) want to support our own country first. I feel we can express that without the need to denigrate others.

Our President was elected by the majority of Americans. He should be respected, regardless of whether or not we agree with him, especially on an International Forum.

I have never felt that Freedom of Speech gives us the right to disparage others!

Unkind words only facilitate the belief in the erroneous "Ugly American".


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2".
> 
> Needless to say I will never ever waist money on something like this again. Unless there is an alike product that doesn't look as if it was made by a 3rd world manufacturer. This looks more like there was no pride in the product. And guess where the label said it was made..yep you guessed it China. I should have known. Well Red Heart no more business from me now I know your doing business with the Communists. I may just take and burn this thing and find something new not from China.


I'm sorry you have so much anger inside of you, but this is not the place to express it!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry you had such a bad experience. Good luck finding anything that is not made in China and sent here to the yarn companies.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, there are still yarns produced in the US, Homespun for example. But most of them are in local yarn shops, so be prepared for the cost. When you are checking labels, don't assume one label represents all that manufacturer's offerings. Companies can have yarns made all over the globe. I've been happy with yarns made in Canada, even the ones that say the yarn was made in Turkey and packaged in Canada (Bernat). I don't have a lot of experience with European yarns, but the ones I've used are wonderful. There is a company in Mexico that has been advertising a lot in the knitting magazines. Mexico is another country I'm not too sure about doing business with. In my opinion, if a government doesn't care about it's citizens well being (like China), products made in that country aren't worth a hoot either. China doesn't seem to care if they put poison in dog food, or use toxic paint on children's toys. And we won't even discuss how the people are treated there by the government.......

I have joined the ranks of checking the label for manufacturer info also. I don't buy that much yarn, but I believe that all of us put together can make a difference. Just wish I could afford the yummy yarns in the LYS. Maybe someday!

That's too bad you had such a bad experience with that yarn. It's made by Red Heart, right? If so, Red Heart has already had a lot of bad press, you'd think they would be more careful.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I wish these companies would state where the yarns are made on line. Its a crap shoot getting yarn on line.


I've been able to do a Google search on some of these yarns and been able to get more info on them. Sometimes I've ended up at the manufacturer's web site, then I could tell for sure where the yarn was from! So far, I've used this to look for patterns and info on handling the yarn from manufacturers.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry double post


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> I did a quick Google search, this is a link that might be helpful
> http://search.yarn.com/knitting/Made%20In%20Usa
> 
> I *love* Kraemer's yarn. Most of their yarns are make right here in Pennsylvania, only about 90 miles from me.
> ...


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

I got my sashay yarn from Mary Maxim---had no problem which is good as they will be Christmas gifts as I am not a frilly person myself


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2".
> 
> Needless to say I will never ever waist money on something like this again. Unless there is an alike product that doesn't look as if it was made by a 3rd world manufacturer. This looks more like there was no pride in the product. And guess where the label said it was made..yep you guessed it China. I should have known. Well Red Heart no more business from me now I know your doing business with the Communists. I may just take and burn this thing and find something new not from China.


Good luck with that. A lot of yarns now come from Turkey. Yarn Paradise, among others offers yarn at very cheap prices but shipping is extremely high unless a certain amout is ordered. (usually $100.00 minimum). I've rrad post on the forum of knitters who have "gone togethetr" to place large orders and avoided thje high shipping charges that way,


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Please share your list. In these economic times I try to help American as often as I can. I won't buy any dog products from China... to scary to risk my dog's health.
However, I do love the yarns from England as well as Scotland.


cathy47 said:


> Nana Ivie said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on my 25th ruffled scarf with Sashay. Only one had a flaw which was easily fixed with no visible repair. I am truly sorry you are so unhappy. What brand yarns are currently made, not packaged in the U.S?
> ...


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Most yarn is manufactured outside the USA. I find that the yarn manufactured in either Italy or Spain seems to be some of the best around. Yes, it is a bit more expensive but as with anything else you get what you pay for.

As for the long ruffle scarves I use only Katia Triana or Triana Lux. It is a better quality, the colors are more vibrant, is a softer yarn and overall makes a better product. Since I sell most of the ones I make at the craft shows hubby and I do I want the best quality I can get.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Long Islander said:


> There was a big e-mail that went around a short while back that asked that all Americans on a given date refuse to buy anything made in China. What an idea!
> 
> Marian


 :thumbup: why just one date it should be always. And I usually don't buy China garbage my son bought this.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> Sorry double post


sorry thats 10cent double post fee... ;-)


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I found a ball of yarn Red Heart Soft...manufactured in Mexico.


----------



## rutledge (Apr 16, 2012)

I buy almost all of my Merino wool from Morehouse Farm in New York State. A great selection of colors and types.


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi All-fyi, other than the beautiful yarns that are made by individual craftspeople, the ONLY 100 percent USA company making yarn is Peaches and Cream, right here in North Carolina. They make only cotton worsted and heavy worsted yarn, but their colour assortment is phenominal. In this country, we farm out the largest percent of our labour than any other country in the world. This is why our unemployment is the highest it's been since the early 1980s.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

hand-maeven said:


> Hi All-fyi, other than the beautiful yarns that are made by individual craftspeople, the ONLY 100 percent USA company making yarn is Peaches and Cream, right here in North Carolina. They make only cotton worsted and heavy worsted yarn, but their colour assortment is phenominal. In this country, we farm out the largest percent of our labour than any other country in the world. This is why our unemployment is the highest it's been since the early 1980s.


I still respectfully maintain that Kraemer Yarns made in Nazareth, PA makes all their yarns there. But just to be sure, I emailed them to ask. Will post when I get their response.


----------



## ebell57 (Jun 27, 2012)

If anyone wants to boycott anything manufactured in China, 
then you will have to pack up your computers , ipads, cell phones etc and dump them in the trash as most of these items are manufactured in China.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

On line,No it's not. Most state Italy or turkey etc... Webs.com


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Nana Ivie said:
> ...


I have a skein of CARON SIMPLY SOFT right here in my hand and the label says "made in USA" of imported fibers.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

I just looked on the internet about what yarn is made in the USA. There is red yarn on the list. wonder what is going on.?


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Topsy said:


> hand-maeven said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All-fyi, other than the beautiful yarns that are made by individual craftspeople, the ONLY 100 percent USA company making yarn is Peaches and Cream, right here in North Carolina. They make only cotton worsted and heavy worsted yarn, but their colour assortment is phenominal. In this country, we farm out the largest percent of our labour than any other country in the world. This is why our unemployment is the highest it's been since the early 1980s.
> ...


Other than, Alpaca Handknitting DK, all of Kraemers yarns state in the descriptions _made in the U.S.A._ Kraemers is my go to yarn for 90% of my projects.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i've been thrashed on this forum several times and did not deserve it. i am sorry you had a bad yarn experience and am well aware that yarn snobs hate red heart, but if you are going to categorically thrash red heart you should know that a great lot of their yarn is indeed spun, packaged and distributed right here in the "sacrosanct" USA. i have no country loyalty per se but red heart IS made in the usa, somewhere in the deep south? greenville sc maybe? sorry don't remember where but it is a huge mill!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

how frustrating.i once tried to order from a chinese site and they wanted to do changes to my computor then a couple of weeks later .someone from japan tried to hack my computor


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I am with everyone else. Made in China not for me
It gets harder every day but I refuse to give money to China


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Same problem - big knots and poorly joined pieces. I am taking it back to Michaels.


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

Lion brand yarns are made in the US


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eneurian said:


> i've been thrashed on this forum several times and did not deserve it. i am sorry you had a bad yarn experience and am well aware that yarn snobs hate red heart, but if you are going to categorically thrash red heart you should know that a great lot of their yarn is indeed spun, packaged and distributed right here in the "sacrosanct" USA. i have no country loyalty per se but red heart IS made in the usa, somewhere in the deep south? greenville sc maybe? sorry don't remember where but it is a huge mill!


I think it is in Greenville, SC. I use Red Heart yarn all the time and have no complaints. In fact, it's my yarn of choice most of the time. Just beware, some of the newer yarns Red Heart is offering isn't made here. That's what I meant about checking the labels of all yarns. Even though Red Heart is based in the US, not all of it's current yarns are made here.

If I wanted machine washable wool yarn, I would certainly check the labels of the yarns I was considering. It would be foolish to make any assumptions, and could be disastrous to the finished item. If I were concerned about where the yarn was manufactured, I would again check the labels. Both of these items are of about the same importance to me, so it's not so much a political statement as much as my personal standards. I grew up in a home where "buy local" was extremely important, and it still is to me. I'm sure there are wonderful yarns in China and wonderful knitters there too. We've just had too many recalls here of dangerous products imported from China for me to take a chance. Not when there are so many other sources of excellent yarns.


----------



## Jainee (Jun 8, 2012)

Check out Bendigo Woollen Mills in Australia. I'm knitting one of their latest yarns Serenade..80% wool 20%bamboo and I like it very much.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Most of my yarn came from Turkey. But I would be interested in knowing if there are more than that one made in the US. Thank you


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Better be nicer to China since they are our biggest creditors and we owe them trillions of dollars. If they decide to call in the debt, your type of yarn will be the least thing on your mind. Back to knitting, with all your hard effort and time, it may pay to buy a better type of yarn. But if money is a concern as it is with most of us, LionBrand seems to have good yarns at good prices.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I can understand just how you feel, I have just finished a cardigan in Sirdar Snuggly Crofter, I have had 4 knots in one 50 gram ball. I have also found wool made in Poland where the strand are covered with black fluff all cottered up and have had to use tweezers to clear it. I watched a programme which showed wool being made in China, It was going through so fast and there was no effort made to clear the fluff and dust from the wool that went through before also where oil from the machines got on to the yarn and they put it in a bucket of soapy water and then hung it outside to dry and then put it with the other wool to be sent to Britain, America, Canada, Australia etc.They don't seem to care as long as the companies make a huge profit. They pay the workers a pittance so why should they care or gave any pride in the job they are doing.Tessa28


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

How cool is that.... My maiden name is Mitchell and I lived in the town of Mitchell in Oregon.. I didn't know there was another one.... 


nbaker said:


> Brown Sheep Wool is made and distributed from Mitchell, Nebraska.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

You will probably find that the big companies own the factories in China, they get the things manufactured because the labor in the western world is too costly.

I take each country as I find it and there are good and bad things made and done everywhere.

I don't think that this forum is the place to air political and racial remarks about anyones' country.


----------



## rutledge (Apr 16, 2012)

Morehouse Farm yarn, all Merino wool, is grown and processed in the USA.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I have made only one of these scarves and lost my attention span immediately. I used Knitting Fever Flounce. Cost quite a bit more, but you can also get it on eBay. MUCH tighter, smaller holes and looks better than any of the others, IMHO.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Sashay yarn and for the price they are charging?
Once is enough. All it is is a very cheap material.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

there was a known issue as so many had called to complain. They would send you another skein but that did not help if you were on a time line or half way through with the project. they should have just recalled it or told the stores to put it in cleanence and give the stores credit.


----------



## librarylover (Apr 19, 2012)

I am extremely uncomfortable with this dialogue. Seems to me that anyone who has a soul, who eats, sleeps, grows old and eventually dies is amazingly similar to anyone else on this planet. What perpetuates all this world's hostilities is the fierce oppositions of male versus female, white versus black, capitalism versus communism, and on and on. All this hatred will stop only when we realize that all people are the same in God's eyes.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Long Islander said:


> There was a big e-mail that went around a short while back that asked that all Americans on a given date refuse to buy anything made in China. What an idea!
> 
> Marian


I think we should all take a stand to stop buying their junk! The dog treats about killed my dog!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Alto53 said:


> ibrow said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you to those of you who have asked for anti-China comments to be kept out of the forum. One can find negative things to say about any country (and informed citizens can see many things wrong with their own country as well as others), but opinions based on a lack of knowledge are counter-productive. I had a wonderful knitting experience in China last year as I communicated via 'knit-speak' to some amazingly talented knitters I met in a local market. Their work was beautiful, the wool good quality, and their friendliness and openness was a highlight of my market visit. Whether they were 'communist' or entrepreneurs, they were simply lovely women trying to earn a living. Just like us, in fact.
> ...


Kudos to you for a well-written response on this topic. Sweeping statements do not represent absolute truth.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I am sorry you had such a bad time with this yarn. I have made a lot of them and 99% of them had no flaws. Although they are not knitting in the 'standard' way they are fun to make. I have been using this yarn in other ways also. Adding to purse, skirts, standard scarves and even making things for hair. 
I have contaced Red Heart about 1 ball that had big problems and they sent a replacement. Ice brand has this yarn also and it is from Turkey.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2".
> 
> Needless to say I will never ever waist money on something like this again. Unless there is an alike product that doesn't look as if it was made by a 3rd world manufacturer. This looks more like there was no pride in the product. And guess where the label said it was made..yep you guessed it China. I should have known. Well Red Heart no more business from me now I know your doing business with the Communists. I may just take and burn this thing and find something new not from China.


i have had sirdar +other well known brands with several knots in the balls of yarn ,one ball of sirdar with bamboo in [cannot remember the name]had 5 knots in , i complained & got a £5.00 voucher back ,it was about £3 to £4 a ball ,that was last year


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'v enot been a fan of the ruffle yarns in general but haven't had any flaws like that in any of it. I am using Starbella right now but did buy a couple of skeins at Joanne's... I'll have to check the labels..... The scarves are very much a fad and will probably fade away in the next couple years... I just don't think it is like knitting....


Interesting comment about "just don't think it is like knitting". I visited a yarn shop a year or so ago looking for a particular ruffle yarn so I asked the shopkeeper if she had any "ruffle wool". Well, did I get told. She said in her nicest and sweetest voice...."dear, please don't refer to this yarn as wool! It is a craft yarn for a craft project. A true knitter would knit her/his own ruffles and the quality could not be compared". Well, I felt like a 3 year old who had been scolded by the teacher. However, after making a few of these scarves...there is no question that the quality of the "craft" yarn just does not meet my standards of good yarn. However, it is a novelty and my friends wanted me to make them all one of these scarves, so I cut out the messy bits and carried on. Of course, in some cases the quality does not reflect the price. Some of this yarn is selling at $15+ so that is a high price to pay for yarn that had bad seaming, holes and such. On the other hand, they are a fun scarf to wear with some wonderful colours so I put up with the flaws and have enjoyed wearing and seeing my friends wearing the scarves. I made somewhere between 15-20 of these scarves in different ruffle yarns and I can honestly say that at least 1/2 of the balls of yarn had flaws of some sort. The problem with returning this yarn is that the next ball could be the same. So, I put up with it. I don't plan on making anymore as I have saturated my "friend pool" and they are all very happy with the end results. Truly, that's all that matters when all is said and done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

While I can support a knitter's annoyance at poorly constructed yarn, it really disturbs me that the anger is directed to a political structure. It is not Communism that made crappy quality yarn. The chances are that it is your good ol'boy American Capitalists that set up the factory in China, just as they do in many countries that do not labor laws to protect workers. 

It is this type of thinking that screams about Socialism in the US but then wants all the benefits of organized struggles by workers in this country, many paying with their lives and livelihood. 

If it is your righteous position to support American made product in order to support our economy, then that should be your focus. On that you will find a lot of support here.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you very much for letting us know...


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> Nana Ivie said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on my 25th ruffled scarf with Sashay. Only one had a flaw which was easily fixed with no visible repair. I am truly sorry you are so unhappy. What brand yarns are currently made, not packaged in the U.S?
> ...


Oh, I'm sure there are yarns made in US. Not sure which ones, but I'm sure there are. Seems there was a video posted on here not too long ago showing how yarn was made in a factory somewhere in southern US.


----------



## Wheat (May 22, 2012)

TNKnitter said:


> I am not absolutely sure if this is correct, but here is a list that might be at least a little helpful. Supposedly, you can tell where the product imported from by the bar codes.


That is partially correct. Here is a copy of the info posted at the governing organization for US assignment (each country has its own) 
http://www.gs1us.org/about-gs1-us/media-center/news/consumers-being-misled

However, it is true that there are registry services for UPC (and that is not necessarily the same thing as a barcode )

a typical bar code is formated 
w xxxxx yyyyy z

A portion of a UPC code is a key to the UPC Certificate Holder, 
it is the 5 digit "XXXXX" shown above that is the COMPANY code. 
for example, One, and not the only company code assigned to Clover Needlecrafts, 51221 
the rest of the digits are supposed to be unique to a particular product - (the yyyyy part) There are many rules and regulations, sometimes observed, sometimes not.

There are also BarCodes that are NOT UPC (Universal Product Code) Amazon seems to love to assign codes (really for its own use) and a single item may have many different ones.

So yes, you can, if you know where to look AND the UPC holder has chosen to participate in a public registry, find out the COMPANY, that does not indicate the product Country of Origin.

Probably more than you wanted to know

Enjoy The Making

Wheat


----------



## cogemgal (Jun 19, 2012)

Girls, this is where we see the "out Sourcing" of goods has come full circle. Many companies have been encouraged to ship labor over seas, due to union labor costs. This practice has been going on for decades! I remember my Mom looking at labels when I was a kid, an refusing to buy things made in China. She's been passed,10 years! We just have to bite the bullet so to speak, and try to buy yarns that are woven here, or in other countries where textiles are a main stay export; even if the yarn is more expensive.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I try to buy USA products but it is sure getting harder to find them-sent husband out to replace our flag told hime to make sure it was US made-well he purchased one that said US made in big letters on the outside package-when opened inside it said-put together in China-you just can't win-also in the gift shops in Washington DC most items are made in china-pretty sad- just venting


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm looking at some yarn labels.....Caron 1 lb. is made in USA of imported fibers. Bernat cotton made in Canada of imported fibers. Sugar'n Cream made in Canada of cotton grown in USA. Guess we have to look at each skein individually when we buy.


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Alpenglow Yarn is a California company with sections called American Yarn and Small Farm Yarn, that are spun and dyed in the USA. Other yarns are hand-dyed in CA, but come from other places. It's a one-woman business, so the batches are not huge. This is not Michael's or Joann's, quantities are not huge, but it's beautiful yarn.
http://www.alpenglowyarn.com/


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

Our focus is on american made yarns and textiles at www.newworldalpacatextiles.com Much of it is made in Ohio.


----------



## l declerck (May 11, 2012)

I am sorry you had such a bad experience with this yarn, but I would start by sending Red Heart a note complaining about it, they may reimburse you for it. They should know about problems such as this if they want their customers to be happy.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

You have to be careful...Many of the yarn companies we all recognize are packaged here in the US, but the yarn itself is imported. Hard to tell where any yarn is coming yarn. But Berroco, Classic Elite, etc. only package their yarns in the State, the yarn is actually imported from elsewhere.


----------



## pamtap (Dec 3, 2011)

nbaker said:


> Brown Sheep Wool is made and distributed from Mitchell, Nebraska.


While traveling this summer we stopped at the Hubbel Trading Post and Cameron trading post on the Big Rez. The wool raised by the Navajo and the Hopi are sent to Nebraska for processing and spinning. I bought several skeins but have not knitted them up yet.
I like the feel of the wool.

When I saw your post I just had to share what I learned about them.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

You have to be careful...Many of the yarn companies we all recognize are packaged here in the US, but the yarn itself is imported. Hard to tell where any yarn is coming yarn. But Berroco, Classic Elite, etc. only package their yarns in the State, the yarn is actually imported from elsewhere.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

Red Heart Yarn's web site has a film showing how the yarn is made at their factory in Albany, GA. It is very interesting. 
Have a bad experience with yarn (or any other product) contact the company and let them know that there is a problem with their quality control.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Kraemer yarns just replied to my question about whether all of their yarn is spun at their factory in Nazareth, PA. And yes, it is!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I have had very positive results with Red Heart customer service. Call the toll free number on the wrapper, and a real person answers. Your issue will be listened to. When I had a problem they replaced the faulty yarn within days of our conversation. As frustrating as your experience i hope you will give them a fair chance to make it right.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Every once in a while this forum has mentioned yarns or patterns that come from a wool site that is here in the US. They 'grow' there own, spin, dye, and sell. That then is a guarantee if wanting to buy American. But, I imagine, expensive. Am I correct?


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

Some of the best cotton yarn used to be made in Spindale, NC. I used to pay a lot of attention to yarn and thread labels but don't anymore. I just look at some of the "yarn" available and wonder who in the world designed that stuff. Some of it, I could never understand why someone would want to knit with it...different tastes for sure but I understand some people can make gorgeous things with some of this new yarn that's available. I'm a traditionalist and prefer to not use the "new fangled" stuff. I love Bernat yarn and I think it's made in Canada. I never have problems with it.


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

Try the potato chip scarf pattern - u don't need to use ruffle yarn - but it is ruffled and I like better. Here is the website - this has free patterns for it...

http://knittingnewscast.com/blog/2011/03/03/free-potato-chip-scarf-knitting-patterns/


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Best way not to support foreign countries is to buy from local spinners. 
Might be a bit higher in price but you have to think of it as supporting a family, not filling some corporations coffers. 
If I can't find the type of yarn I need locally, the local person knows someone who does.
No, I am not a yarn snob. I do use the acrylics for some things but not much anymore except for baby and children items since I started doing mainly socks, mittens, scarves and afghans.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree. My cousin teaches english in China at a University there for 3 months every year. She said she is treated like a VIP by all she encounters & that they are very respectful of both she & our country (speaking of our country). After the first year she was hoping that they would invite her back & now she has been re-invited for the past 4 or 5 years & she says it's the best thing she has ever done. She loves China so much after her experiences. Also, we have an uncle (by marriage) who is from China - he is deceased but was quite a famous artist & writer. My cousin met his family & ever since they treat her like family every time she comes to China & keep in contact with her when she's in the US. They even introduce her as their cousin. I tell this because I hope people can learn to accept people from all parts of the world & know that we are more alike than different.


Marny CA said:


> To any knitters from China, please accept my apologies for some of the not-nice comments about your country.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have purchased Kraemer yarns. I'm happy with the quality and the price.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cmon ppl now..smile on ur brother (and sister)...everybody get together...try to love one another right now 


Susie


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

AMEN! Please, can't we all just get along? Remember, our Chinese knitters are also on this site & these racist comments are offensive to them.


librarylover said:


> I am extremely uncomfortable with this dialogue. Seems to me that anyone who has a soul, who eats, sleeps, grows old and eventually dies is amazingly similar to anyone else on this planet. What perpetuates all this world's hostilities is the fierce oppositions of male versus female, white versus black, capitalism versus communism, and on and on. All this hatred will stop only when we realize that all people are the same in God's eyes.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I wish these companies would state where the yarns are made on line. Its a crap shoot getting yarn on line.


I agree about labelling. I've been knitting a lot of these scarves, using many different yarns from different companies. I've run into some spots like the initial writer mentioned, but just doubled up to a good spot and kept on knitting.

I am uncomfortable when an entire population is labelled as unsavory by the practice of a few. I agree totally about being careful about products, especially food products, and am now making a point to check labels. This can happen with products from many places which do not have the stringent health and safety laws we have in North America and in other parts of the world.

Pesticide use is very common in America, and if we look at children nowadays - taller, thinner, more physically 'endowed', as well as young children having more ear problems, asthma, and so on ... our progressive societies have also encouraged unsafe practices (think about asbestos).

Give me a free range chicken (and eggs) and veggies freshly pulled or picked from an authentic organic garden any day. Wish these farmers were supported more in order for their prices to come down.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Cathy, this yarn has NEVER been one I would spend money on. If it's in a thrift bag, I'd probably throw it out....it sheds, it frays at the joints of the other threads....nope. I feel your pain....all that work, and you're not happy....I might even write them a letter of my displeasure. It can't hurt.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sorry this was miserable for you. I haven't read through all the pages of comments, but did you return the yarn (or at least try)?


----------



## Seapoodle (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love to buy made in USA yarn. Does anyone know of some sources? Let's keep some jobs here ! I think small yarn producers must be here ....anyone out there?


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have used the Brown Sheep Wool a number of times and it is lovely! Wouldn't it be nice if we could compose a list of all the "locally made" yarns. I am sure there are several. I also have purchased Castle Fibers from South Dakota. Surely others know of some USA yarns.


----------



## Seapoodle (Jun 7, 2011)

You are so right :-D


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

If you were to return the sashay to the place you got it, they would make it right. And Red Heart has a number of yarns that are made in the USA.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Not a good idea to be xenophobic and holier-than-thou. Workers for the early New England textile mills were very young girls sent by their farm families to work 12 hours a day 7 days a week, kept locked up in dorms on off-hours except for church services, and vulnerable to sexual exploitation by male foremen.

The quality of a product is determined by management, not the nationality of the mill worker.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I've seen those scarves and thought I should make one for myself, so finally did. I hate the scarf when I put it on my neck! Frills and me just don't mix!

It wasn't a pleasant knitting experience for me, so needless to say, there won't be a second one made here...

I don't know what yarn I used - it came from WalMart.


----------



## Seapoodle (Jun 7, 2011)

I just Binged yarn made in USA...Overstock.com has a big list! Well whaddayaknow!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I want to add that I have used Brown Sheep Co. yarn many times and LOVE it...I use their Burly Spun for thick cowls....not only is this yarn American made but the quality is excellent and they way they dye their yarns produces a very pleasing sequencing....
julie


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree KnitWitch..I've been saying the same thing for years.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I think everyone here would like to support yarn makers from their country. It's good for each country's economy.
That said, if I find a yarn that will make something fantastic, I don't worry about where it was made. It's sold by an American company, so they make profit from it. They pay their workers a livable wage. That helps our economy and I get a good yarn.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> I look at all labels now and absolutely wont by from china. My daughter told me that the garlic from china is bleached that is why it is white. Just discovered nescafe coffee is made in china.


Are you kidding!! We get garlic - GARLIC from China??? Gosh, I never knew that. Will have to make sure I get some that is grown in CA - I thought they had garlic festivals in CA ... am I wrong? (( <--- (me very upset. Loves garlic)


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

If you don't like your yarn made in China, how do you deal with prescription meds made in India??!!! I think that is very scary for quality and sanitation reasons.


cathy47 said:


> I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2".
> 
> Needless to say I will never ever waist money on something like this again. Unless there is an alike product that doesn't look as if it was made by a 3rd world manufacturer. This looks more like there was no pride in the product. And guess where the label said it was made..yep you guessed it China. I should have known. Well Red Heart no more business from me now I know your doing business with the Communists. I may just take and burn this thing and find something new not from China.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I always check the label when I am in the stor epurchasing yarn. I do not buy anything at all from China, especially after the dogs and cats that died from tainted food. I would rather pay a little more and support things made in the good old USA, but sometimes looking for specific items you have to go outside our country. The yarn from Turkey I find is great, as well as other yarns from other countries.
I purchased several skeins of the Sashay, but have not used it as yet. Only time will tell what happens when I go to use it.
Sorry you lost so much yarn with the Sashay. I would have brought it back to where you bought it.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Lion Brand yarns are US made, at least homespun is.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Better be nicer to China since they are our biggest creditors and we owe them trillions of dollars. If they decide to call in the debt, your type of yarn will be the least thing on your mind. Back to knitting, with all your hard effort and time, it may pay to buy a better type of yarn. But if money is a concern as it is with most of us, LionBrand seems to have good yarns at good prices.


I love your Avatar!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

My oh My oh My. This topic sure brought out our thoughts on ruffle yarns in general, hasn't it?
I am now making a necklace out of Starbella and have not had a problem with it at all. It is made in Turkey. I have also ordered ICE yarns and I believe I did have a problem once and they did take the yarn back and pay for postage.
I wish there were patterns to make shawls with the yarn - anything but scarves.


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

I also purchased the Botique Ribbon yarn (Red Heart) and it was made in China and the same thing happened as the Sashay. They are not a complete ball, they both are joined and not seamed. they are terrible. I have made some sashhay that are not joined but most are. The sashay is harder to re-join then the ribbon yarn...........Jane from NJ


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

flitri said:


> You will probably find that the big companies own the factories in China, they get the things manufactured because the labor in the western world is too costly.
> 
> I take each country as I find it and there are good and bad things made and done everywhere.
> 
> I don't think that this forum is the place to air political and racial remarks about anyones' country.


Well said!


----------



## funladyjane (May 25, 2012)

It was well said. I was merely suggesting that the yarn from China was not as good as the yarn from USA. No complaining, about China , just their yarn.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

librarylover said:


> I am extremely uncomfortable with this dialogue. Seems to me that anyone who has a soul, who eats, sleeps, grows old and eventually dies is amazingly similar to anyone else on this planet. What perpetuates all this world's hostilities is the fierce oppositions of male versus female, white versus black, capitalism versus communism, and on and on. All this hatred will stop only when we realize that all people are the same in God's eyes.


Amen! Too often we condemn people for policies they themselves have no control over.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, I broke down and bought some Sashay to make my Granddaughter a frilly scarf. I lasted about 5 minutes. The yarn wasn't damaged that I could see, but was definitely NOT for me! I don't have the patience to fool with that stuff.

19 Red Heart yarns are made right here in the USA, in Albany, GA. Here is a link that tells you which ones:

http://www.redheart.com/blog/red-heart-yarns-made-usa


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I don't see any racial remarks being made,no one said anything bad about the people of China only that most of us who have posted do not share the political views of the powers that be in China. To me there is nothing wrong with that. Louette


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

librarylover said:


> I am extremely uncomfortable with this dialogue. Seems to me that anyone who has a soul, who eats, sleeps, grows old and eventually dies is amazingly similar to anyone else on this planet. What perpetuates all this world's hostilities is the fierce oppositions of male versus female, white versus black, capitalism versus communism, and on and on. All this hatred will stop only when we realize that all people are the same in God's eyes.


God bless you for saying this! I totally agree.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have been knitting these scarfs for a long time. I think I have posted most of them on KP. The yarn that I feels knits up the best and looks the best is rozetti marina and is made in Turkey. I have never come across any flaws. Recently, I found one in my LYS and it was 20% off. Not much choice, but worth buying one. Good news also, no shipping. Just thought I would share this with you.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Way to go Librarylover. You are so right. No matter where i bought my yarn from, I've never had a problem.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

How do we know where anything is made these days?
Components for cars, computers, cameras phones etc are nearly all made in China and India.
They are shipped all over the world and used in whatever a company 'makes'. 

Also, if we all only bought items manufactured or grown in our own country we would have a very limited range of goods and food.
Another thing, world economies would all fail. We all rely on each other to survive.
Every country needs other countries to purchase their goods. No country can survive in isolation.

The workforce in China and other dictatorships still need to make a living.
I am sure there are many things that all our governments do that we don't like or agree with. I know there are things that the UK government have done now and in the past that I disagree with/dislike.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> I look at all labels now and absolutely wont by from china. My daughter told me that the garlic from china is bleached that is why it is white. Just discovered nescafe coffee is made in china.


It's depressing that so much stuff is made in China. Here in the US, it seems you can't find anything that's made here in this country. Do you have the same problem in Australia?

Hazel


----------



## ritaford614 (Oct 27, 2011)

I jsut google "yarns made in usa" and was pleasantly surprised with the list of products that came up. Many of them are on Webs.com.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Yarn should be apolitical, Ladies.


I agree. Like everything else, it's buyer beware.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you.


mmMardi said:


> Marny CA said:
> 
> 
> > To any knitters from China, please accept my apologies for some of the not-nice comments about your country.
> ...


----------



## jennifer1954 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is from the Red Heart web site. some of their yarn is made in America


Below is a list and a link to more information on the 19 yarns that are manufactured in the USA.

Baby Clouds
Baby Econo
Classic
Eco-Cotton Blend
Eco-Ways
Fiesta
Holiday
Kids
Light & Lofty
Moon & Stars
Soft Baby
Sport
Super Saver Chunky (*NEW)
Super Saver Economy
Super Saver Jumbo
Super Saver Regular
Super Soft (*NEW)
Super Tweed (*NEW)
With Love (*NEW)
*These are new yarns this year.


----------



## jennifer1954 (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't give up on Yarn made in America yet!
Lion Brand
About Yarn: Which of your yarns are made in the USA?
Bookmark this page · Share this page
Yarns made in America include the following:

Holiday Homespun
Homespun
Hometown USA
LB Collection Pure Wool
Martha Stewart CraftsTM Merino
Martha Stewart CraftsTM Roving Wool
Nature's Choice Organic Cotton
Silky Twist
Vanna's Colors


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I had the same problem with bad joining when I bought Sasahy yarn. How ever I have had no problems with any other Red Heart yarns. I have had bad joins with Lion Brand and also Caron, so it seems most brand names dont have a very good quality control!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

You obviously got a bad skein of yarn and you should return it and ask for a refund. With all of the flaws in your skein, you are certainly justified in asking for your money back. 
I've made a lot of the ruffled scarves and most of the yarn came from Turkey. I bought most of it directly from the manufacturer there, Ice yarns from Yarn Paradise.


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

Brown Sheep wool is made in Nebraska.


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

I as an Englishwoman am often extremely disturbed and offended by the limited, bigoted comments made by some American members. They appear to speak from ignorance concerning people from other countries. It is well known that only 6% of Americans hold passports so they are acquiring their opinions second hand and voicing them without any idea how offensive they are.
As someone pointed out there are things which are questionable about any country so to target China as the demon state is ludicrous. China was a cultured civilised country long before America was invented and was producing erudite and brilliant artifacts when people in Europe were living in caves.
We should not be politicising this site. you will lose half your members, especially non American ones, if you continue to do so.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

marimom said:


> My oh My oh My. This topic sure brought out our thoughts on ruffle yarns in general, hasn't it?
> I am now making a necklace out of Starbella and have not had a problem with it at all. It is made in Turkey. I have also ordered ICE yarns and I believe I did have a problem once and they did take the yarn back and pay for postage.
> I wish there were patterns to make shawls with the yarn - anything but scarves.


There was a shawl using his yarn posed on this site about a week ago. Check back. It is very pretty.


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

tamarque said:


> While I can support a knitter's annoyance at poorly constructed yarn, it really disturbs me that the anger is directed to a political structure. It is not Communism that made crappy quality yarn. The chances are that it is your good ol'boy American Capitalists that set up the factory in China, just as they do in many countries that do not labor laws to protect workers.
> 
> It is this type of thinking that screams about Socialism in the US but then wants all the benefits of organized struggles by workers in this country, many paying with their lives and livelihood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just purchased a new BERNAT called Truffles, for a frilly scarf. I just looked at the band and it is made in China. It has a chenille texture and large holes/loops for the stitches. It looked very pretty on the sample. 

I call working with all these unique yarns an "exploration" of something I don't normally do.

I am not a frilly person, but I must say that I find these scarfs great for the office with the air conditioner blasting on my head, neck and shoulders. I'm going to tuck a couple away for my great-niece. By the time she hits high school they'll be 'retro'! lol


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Be sure and let Red Heart know this. They do not like bad feed back. :x


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the one up!

Momma Osa


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

MaryMargaret said:


> Not a good idea to be xenophobic and holier-than-thou. Workers for the early New England textile mills were very young girls sent by their farm families to work 12 hours a day 7 days a week, kept locked up in dorms on off-hours except for church services, and vulnerable to sexual exploitation by male foremen.
> 
> The quality of a product is determined by management, not the nationality of the mill worker.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

Louette said:


> I don't see any racial remarks being made,no one said anything bad about the people of China only that most of us who have posted do not share the political views of the powers that be in China. To me there is nothing wrong with that. Louette


 :thumbup:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Estelle said:


> I as an Englishwoman am often extremely disturbed and offended by the limited, bigoted comments made by some American members. They appear to speak from ignorance concerning people from other countries. It is well known that only 6% of Americans hold passports so they are acquiring their opinions second hand and voicing them without any idea how offensive they are.
> As someone pointed out there are things which are questionable about any country so to target China as the demon state is ludicrous. China was a cultured civilised country long before America was invented and was producing erudite and brilliant artifacts when people in Europe were living in caves.
> We should not be politicising this site. you will lose half your members, especially non American ones, if you continue to do so.


Estelle, please keep in mind that the negativity is coming from a very very small percentage of American Forum members. Some of us are responding with requests that the inappropriate comments stop, while many are just ignoring the controversial comments and turning off the thread. The variety of countries and cultures attracted me to this forum in the first place. The bulk of us are here because we love the interaction between the different countries, the opportunity to learn from each other.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wannabeknitter2 said:


> MaryMargaret said:
> 
> 
> > Not a good idea to be xenophobic and holier-than-thou. Workers for the early New England textile mills were very young girls sent by their farm families to work 12 hours a day 7 days a week, kept locked up in dorms on off-hours except for church services, and vulnerable to sexual exploitation by male foremen.
> ...


It just seems kinda sad to me that very few things seem to be made in the US any more. I understand that "offshoring" saves companies money, but it'd be nice if they kept more jobs in the US. Jobs with decent pay and decent benefits, that is.

Don't get me wrong. I buy yarn from ICE Yarns in Turkey, and much of the yarn in my stash comes from a myriad of countries. I love yarn, and I feel that yarn lust is apolitical. It's what binds all of us together, after all. It just seems sad to me that so many jobs have gone to countries where workers are treated so poorly and paid so abysmally and get so few benefits, if any. And folks here could use the jobs, too.

Ah, well. If I were in government. . . . Actually, politics would NEVER be a job I'd want!

Hazel


----------



## Pope (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever worked with Ladder Trellis Ribbon?


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Estelle said:
> 
> 
> > I as an Englishwoman am often extremely disturbed and offended by the limited, bigoted comments made by some American members. They appear to speak from ignorance concerning people from other countries. It is well known that only 6% of Americans hold passports so they are acquiring their opinions second hand and voicing them without any idea how offensive they are.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

blavell said:


> I agree. My cousin teaches english in China at a University there for 3 months every year. She said she is treated like a VIP by all she encounters & that they are very respectful of both she & our country (speaking of our country). After the first year she was hoping that they would invite her back & now she has been re-invited for the past 4 or 5 years & she says it's the best thing she has ever done. She loves China so much after her experiences. Also, we have an uncle (by marriage) who is from China - he is deceased but was quite a famous artist & writer. My cousin met his family & ever since they treat her like family every time she comes to China & keep in contact with her when she's in the US. They even introduce her as their cousin. I tell this because I hope people can learn to accept people from all parts of the world & know that we are more alike than different.
> 
> 
> Marny CA said:
> ...


i see plenty of what looks good wool from China on e.bay,would you know the quality of it. i have bought knitting needles from China on e.bay & have been very pleased with them,very polite people & posts very quickly


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

Quince and Co in Portland,Maine Love Their yarn . All done in Maine


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> skinny minnie said:
> 
> 
> > I look at all labels now and absolutely wont by from china. My daughter told me that the garlic from china is bleached that is why it is white. Just discovered nescafe coffee is made in china.
> ...


My nephew just gave me some fresh garlic from his garden it is white he would never use bleach


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Isn't there the Garlic Festival in Gilroy, California??

Hazel


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Estelle said:


> I as an Englishwoman am often extremely disturbed and offended by the limited, bigoted comments made by some American members. They appear to speak from ignorance concerning people from other countries. It is well known that only 6% of Americans hold passports so they are acquiring their opinions second hand and voicing them without any idea how offensive they are.
> As someone pointed out there are things which are questionable about any country so to target China as the demon state is ludicrous. China was a cultured civilised country long before America was invented and was producing erudite and brilliant artifacts when people in Europe were living in caves.
> We should not be politicising this site. you will lose half your members, especially non American ones, if you continue to do so.


Well said


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes i found it very slippery to knit with, vowed never to use it again ,you may like it as different yarn suits others .


Pope said:


> Has anyone ever worked with Ladder Trellis Ribbon?


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

valj46 said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > skinny minnie said:
> ...


We are organic garlic farmers. The outside wrapper comes in different colors the inside will vary too.


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

There is good and bad all over the world. To designate one as bad because of a one time problem is wrong. Not everything thaty is made in the USA is perfect either. As for jobs; yes I would like it if they brought back jobs to the USA. Our economy is in the gutter and people are jobless and starving and homeless. This is what we should be concentrating on, not trying to bring others down.


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

jraphi said:


> There is good and bad all over the world. To designate one as bad because of a one time problem is wrong. Not everything thaty is made in the USA is perfect either. As for jobs; yes I would like it if they brought back jobs to the USA. Our economy is in the gutter and people are jobless and starving and homeless. This is what we should be concentrating on, not trying to bring others down.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jraphi said:


> There is good and bad all over the world. To designate one as bad because of a one time problem is wrong. Not everything thaty is made in the USA is perfect either. As for jobs; yes I would like it if they brought back jobs to the USA. Our economy is in the gutter and people are jobless and starving and homeless. This is what we should be concentrating on, not trying to bring others down.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mei50 (May 14, 2012)

Put the blame on this country, because the American Corporate greed has founded profitable to exploit 3rd world labor.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Mei50 said:


> Put the blame on this country, because the American Corporate greed has founded profitable to exploit 3rd world labor.


 :thumbup: Sad, but too true.

Hazel


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

Mei50 said:


> Put the blame on this country, because the American Corporate greed has founded profitable to exploit 3rd world labor.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ysne58 (Jun 22, 2012)

I prefer to use the ruffle yarns as an attachment to finish off other projects, or if I am making a scarf, pair it with a regular yarn that I do most of the knitting with, while running the ruffle up one side and then every few rows, doing 2 rows with the ruffle yarn, so it goes all the way around. I get a much longer and less frilly scarf that looks much nicer, at least to me.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Ysne58 said:


> I prefer to use the ruffle yarns as an attachment to finish off other projects, or if I am making a scarf, pair it with a regular yarn that I do most of the knitting with, while running the ruffle up one side and then every few rows, doing 2 rows with the ruffle yarn, so it goes all the way around. I get a much longer and less frilly scarf that looks much nicer, at least to me.


I've used the ruffle yarn once. I wish I could remember the brand I used, but I can't. I found it kinda fiddly to work with, but I did like the result. I don't think I'd use it again, but your posting has given me some other ideas for using it. Thanks!

Hazel


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ysne58 said:


> I prefer to use the ruffle yarns as an attachment to finish off other projects, or if I am making a scarf, pair it with a regular yarn that I do most of the knitting with, while running the ruffle up one side and then every few rows, doing 2 rows with the ruffle yarn, so it goes all the way around. I get a much longer and less frilly scarf that looks much nicer, at least to me.


Have you posted a picture of your scarves? I'd like to see one like you describe. I enjoyed making two Sashay scarves, but I'd like to see another variety.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Ysne58 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to use the ruffle yarns as an attachment to finish off other projects, or if I am making a scarf, pair it with a regular yarn that I do most of the knitting with, while running the ruffle up one side and then every few rows, doing 2 rows with the ruffle yarn, so it goes all the way around. I get a much longer and less frilly scarf that looks much nicer, at least to me.
> ...


I never thought of combining the frilly yarn with something else - thanks for the idea! I'm just about ready to start se Barbie Doll clothes .. heading to my stash now.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.redheart.com/blog/red-heart-yarns-made-usa
According to Red Heart website, 19 yarns are made in the US. I've attached the link for you to check out. Hope this helps!

Some Lion Brand are made in the US also. You can check their website. http://www.lionbrand.com or google yarns made in the USA.

I find though that a lot of yarns no matter where they come from, have flaws. It's hard to find that perfect skein of yarn, thread or anything! We just have to deal with it, I guess.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

It seems to me that if we find a yarn that is inferior, we simply return it/complain to the manufacturer etc.

Oh, and let fellow KPers know about it, so we can avoid the pitfall.

In the past I have read several bad reports about Sashay yarn, here on KP, so I am grateful for the warning, and chose not to buy any.

There are other brands of frilly yarn available.

As for Red Heart yarns, some are definitely not to my liking, but that would not prevent me from buying other Red Heart yarn offerings that are alright.

No need to _hate Red Heart across the board!

And, even LESS reason to dislike everything about a particular country!

Let's be grown-ups!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Long Islander said:
> 
> 
> > There was a big e-mail that went around a short while back that asked that all Americans on a given date refuse to buy anything made in China. What an idea!
> ...


Actually is was 1 month - August. However I agree with you cathy, why just 1 month.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Check out your local spinner or Etsy.com, for beautiful hand-spun yarn.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

jraphi said:


> There is good and bad all over the world. To designate one as bad because of a one time problem is wrong. Not everything thaty is made in the USA is perfect either. As for jobs; yes I would like it if they brought back jobs to the USA. Our economy is in the gutter and people are jobless and starving and homeless. This is what we should be concentrating on, not trying to bring others down.


Well said!!!


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

Helgajr1 said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Nana Ivie said:
> ...


I am currently working the ripple afghan posted on this forum with Caron Simply Soft, and I do not like this yarn at all. It does not give, and it is real tight. I just finished a baby blanket for GD due in August in Lion's Brand, and loved the feel and flexibility of the yarn. I guess all knitters are just different. I am a tight knitter, and if the yarn don't give........I really struggle with the WIP.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Avalon37 said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > cathy47 said:
> ...


OK ,i got one i just bought yesterday CARON SIMPLY SOFT 
Made in Turkey ,packaged in USA ..


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have knotted balls in every bran of the ruffle yarn, including Triana, which is a lot more expensive than some of the others....price doesn't matter. They are all the same as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been knitting for 50 years and believe the quality of the yarns years ago were much better than they are today, although the varieties were not available then.


----------



## Lynn Hively (Nov 20, 2011)

Love your PhD. I have many PhD projects.

Lynn


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I can't use Sashay or pompom yarn regardless of who makes it. Watching all the videos in the world doesn't seem to help. It's just yarn from hell!


----------



## cauldronfire (Mar 21, 2011)

cathy, i don't want to open another can of worms but I think and this is only because of past bad experiences that your first mistake was not the sashey yarn but the words RED HEART. I've been so disappointed with the quality of all their brands that I simply will not buy red heart anything.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mollie said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I can't use Sashay or pompom yarn regardless of who makes it. Watching all the videos in the world doesn't seem to help. It's just yarn from hell!


NO no it is not just you ,i cannot knit that stuff by hand But i use it on the knitting machine to make scarfs and skirts ..and it works out great ..


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Strange as Nescafe was French.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

It's not easy to find which yarns are definately made in the US but here's a list of what I came up with....

Yarns made in America include the following: 
Holiday Homespun 
Homespun 
Hometown USA 
LB Collection Pure Wool 
Martha Stewart CraftsTM Merino 
Martha Stewart CraftsTM Roving Wool 
Nature's Choice Organic Cotton 
Silky Twist 
Vanna's Colors

Super Saver and many Red Heart yarns are made in the USA at mills in Albany, and Douglas, GA.

Bernat Chunky Bamboo
Lion Brand Kitchen Cotton
Martha Stewart Roving Wool
Lion Brand Natures Choice (100% organic cotton grown without the use of pesticides, herbecides or other chemicals)
Caron Simply Soft
Caron Jewel Box
*Swans Island 
*Artyarns 
*Kolláge Yarns 
*Fiber Trends 
*Pagewood Farm
*Fiesta Yarns 
*Cascade Yarns
*Valley Yarns

These last 8 are very expensive...some as much as $80.00 a skein


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

You probably need to check individual types/styles of yarn. Some manufacturers import from several different countries. I have been checking more closely for the country of origin and won't buy from China either.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Skinnie Minnie - just what doesn't come from China? Apart from you and me that is....


----------



## ebell57 (Jun 27, 2012)

HELLO PEOPLE! THOSE WHO DON"T WANT TO BUY FROM CHINA NEED TO THROW AWAY YOUR COMPUTERS NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Now that Canadian company Spinrite (the owners of Sugar n Cream as well as Bernat and others) bought out Peaches and Creme (Pisgah Yarns), shut down Pisgah's plant in North Carolina, and started slapping the PnC label on the inferior Sugar n Cream), there is one less American-made, quality yarn product on the market. Spinrite sold the equipment and has no intention of making Peaches and Cream; they just wanted the label of the better quality yarn. The descendents of the original owners didn't bother to offer the company to their workers or any other American business, they just sold, took the money, and ran. And 88 Americans are out of work.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

No malice was meant regarding the comment about China - they have many great products - it is just hard to buy anything made in your own country, these days


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

librarylover said:


> I am extremely uncomfortable with this dialogue. Seems to me that anyone who has a soul, who eats, sleeps, grows old and eventually dies is amazingly similar to anyone else on this planet. What perpetuates all this world's hostilities is the fierce oppositions of male versus female, white versus black, capitalism versus communism, and on and on. All this hatred will stop only when we realize that all people are the same in God's eyes.


 Well said librarylover.. I usually don't get involved in this type of discussion but much of what I am seeing here saddens me. I see many presumptions, generalizations and stereotyping. I am seeing people in general judged on the politics of their own government with which they may or may not agree...
I am sure no matter who we were EACH are... there are some who could find something unkind to say about our race, nationality, religion, national products, politics etc. I am an American and I see many of my fellow Americans on here saying rude and unkind things... How do you feel when you hear stereotypes about "rude Americans" or "lazy Americans", or our governments politics etc.. ?? Do you feel these comments are true about EVERY American? 
I guess it is just the intensity of some of what is being said here that took me by surprise... 
Life can be hard enough without throwing such hatred into the mix..over yarn no less !!


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

blavell said:


> I agree. My cousin teaches english in China at a University there for 3 months every year. She said she is treated like a VIP by all she encounters & that they are very respectful of both she & our country (speaking of our country). After the first year she was hoping that they would invite her back & now she has been re-invited for the past 4 or 5 years & she says it's the best thing she has ever done. She loves China so much after her experiences. Also, we have an uncle (by marriage) who is from China - he is deceased but was quite a famous artist & writer. My cousin met his family & ever since they treat her like family every time she comes to China & keep in contact with her when she's in the US. They even introduce her as their cousin. I tell this because I hope people can learn to accept people from all parts of the world & know that we are more alike than different.
> 
> 
> Marny CA said:
> ...


Very nice !! I have traveled all over the world and have never been treated anything but graciously. I enjoyed the opportunity to learn about other cultures, foods, customs, etc. In fact, I found the more open I was the more people enjoyed taking time to show me things I might not otherwise have gotten to experience ! 
I spent some time in China and found people were very happy to show me the areas not usually visited by tourists and that despite our differences we really had more in common than not!
I have photographs and memories to last a lifetime. It is difficult to see people being so unkind about countries and people where I recall being welcomed so warmly ! In fact, I keep still keep in touch with many of the people I have met in my 30+ years of travel.. !! What is really quite interesting to to hear some of their opinions of the United States based on what they have seen or been told. You see another side of your own country when you travel ...


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2".
> 
> Needless to say I will never ever waist money on something like this again. Unless there is an alike product that doesn't look as if it was made by a 3rd world manufacturer. This looks more like there was no pride in the product. And guess where the label said it was made..yep you guessed it China. I should have known. Well Red Heart no more business from me now I know your doing business with the Communists. I may just take and burn this thing and find something new not from China.


Sad... who is to be blamed for cheap products and services?----> <http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505125_162-40143982/are-customers-to-blame-for-cheap-products-and-services/>

By the way, which are the first and second world countries... Is it true that you get what you paid for?

Peace, love, tranquility... happy knitting :thumbup:


----------



## pamtap (Dec 3, 2011)

Many companies around the world underbid for contracts to produce many products. Unfortunately, they often find that they can not make a profit to produce the product at the quality that they bid on. A company in China happened to get caught using inferior and molded products in the dogfood that killed the dogs that ate it. Another company in China underbid to make baby formula and created a cheaper counterfeit protein that was able to pass FDA inspection and testing. As a result infants around the world became ill and some died as a result. 
Therefore many have become leery of buying products (food) from China. There may be companies all over the world and even here in the good ole USA that underbid and do something similar. Those 2 companies in China produced products that caused the death of animals and humans and got caught.


----------



## nabigt (May 4, 2012)

if you Google yarn USA, you'll find several different yarns made in the USA. Webs offer some, Lion Brand has one etc.


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

valj46 said:


> Estelle said:
> 
> 
> > I as an Englishwoman am often extremely disturbed and offended by the limited, bigoted comments made by some American members. They appear to speak from ignorance concerning people from other countries. It is well known that only 6% of Americans hold passports so they are acquiring their opinions second hand and voicing them without any idea how offensive they are.
> ...


As an American valj46/Estelle I completely agree with you. In fact, I just posted a comment reflecting this very statement. I am glad you specified SOME American members. I am one of the "passport holders" and have traveled extensively for 30+ years. I am very saddened by much of what I am reading on this topic. As I said in my previous postings...all cultures have their good and bad... never should we judge an entire group of people based on incomplete or insufficient experiences.. And keeping a sense of humor is important as well.. (for instance.. I just read yesterday that one of the number one selling items in England for the Olympics is a bag with the phrase "I rented my home to a fat American family"... offensive...mhhhh..kinda...but I get the joke. Funny...yeah.....I gotta admit it made me chuckle.. (and yes.. I am a little overweight..lol...). There is a difference between humor and mean spiritedness. (And believe me on the same website about the bag there was some good-natured ribbing back and forth between Brits and Americans..lol..)...
I have been to South America, Africa, Asia, Europe, New Zealand and have been warmly welcomed by most people. I have been invited to and experienced more than the usual "tourist trap" kinda stuff... 
As I mentioned in my previous post... you do see another side of your own country (no matter what country you are from!) when you travel. It is enlightening...
To paraphrase a favorite quote: The world is a book and he who has not traveled has only read one page..".
I know I have posted several times on this topic.. I usually don't do that or even respond to this type of subject...but I was saddened, upset and embarrassed by much of this one... I also fully agree that it is very sad that a forum dedicated to needlecraft and yarns has taken on political overtones !


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

tamarque said:


> While I can support a knitter's annoyance at poorly constructed yarn, it really disturbs me that the anger is directed to a political structure. It is not Communism that made crappy quality yarn. The chances are that it is your good ol'boy American Capitalists that set up the factory in China, just as they do in many countries that do not labor laws to protect workers.
> 
> It is this type of thinking that screams about Socialism in the US but then wants all the benefits of organized struggles by workers in this country, many paying with their lives and livelihood.
> 
> If it is your righteous position to support American made product in order to support our economy, then that should be your focus. On that you will find a lot of support here.


Here, here! 
I try to buy as local as I can, when I can in order to support my local businesses. Example: I try to buy yarn at my LYS in order to keep them in business. It's nice to be able to go in and 'feel' the yarn.

I try to never trash others, including other countries. If you want to buy local, to support your local economy, then do that, but don't trash others.

Just my opinion. This is an international forum and I'm sure that we all want what is best for our own local economies.

I have yarn from all over, so I must be more apolitical than some others. I plan on traveling to some other countries and don't want to be in the mindset that 'we' are better than 'them'.. We are all people trying to get by in the world.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

RubyRed said:


> HELLO PEOPLE! THOSE WHO DON"T WANT TO BUY FROM CHINA NEED TO THROW AWAY YOUR COMPUTERS NOW!!!!!!


This comment is just as bad as the ones on the extreme other end of the spectrum. I don't think my infant grandson will get sick or die from my computer, but I really don't plan on feeding any of it to him any time in the future. Ditto for a couple of dogs near and dear to me. Yarn is something we come in close contact with. If it has something dangerous in it, we could really suffer. Maybe, just maybe, if US companies that are having their goods manufactured in ANY country that turns out to contain harmful ingredients, there are recalls, we don't buy those products any more.....perhaps the companies will think again about outsourcing their production. I personally don't want to be the first one to discover the latest item under such recall. The recalls of Chinese made products have been very public and very loud. Perhaps there are lesser offenders from other countries that we just don't hear about.

The people in China may not have any choice about where the goods they purchase are made, but we do. What a country! We are free to support what ever company we want to by purchasing their products, no matter what our reason. Would any of us expect or even require someone who's dog died from contaminated food or treats that just happened to be made in China to continue buying such products? Heaven forbid. Many countries, including the US, use economic sanctions to influence other countries in the direction they desire. To me, my personal purchases seem to be a grass roots form of that. I would hope the US companies doing this would get the message loud and clear.

Without a doubt, there are people in China who have a good view of us, just as there are people here who love and respect them. But their government is totally the opposite. Their government is not our friend, and may never be. If we want to voice our objection(s) to goods made in China, or any other country for that matter, why can't we do so through our purchases? Should I rush out to buy a "blood diamond" to show I'm not bigoted or racist? Good grief......


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was born & bred in England ,my father was an American my mother English ,i have many relatives in the U.s who never travel many haven't been outside the States but we all have one thing in common crafts,i find when i am over there i find alot of things have different meanings which can be offensive at times ,U.S materials are so much cheaper than over here + food & petrol.


Chulo1 said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > Estelle said:
> ...


----------



## ebell57 (Jun 27, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> RubyRed said:
> 
> 
> > HELLO PEOPLE! THOSE WHO DON"T WANT TO BUY FROM CHINA NEED TO THROW AWAY YOUR COMPUTERS NOW!!!!!!
> ...


If you believe your own comment, then stay on your high horse. Americans are famous for living a double standard. Of course computers can cause health issues, so can TV's cell phones and all those other gadgets every american household is so full of. To take a high ground on the origins of yarn is totally ridiculous IMO. Half of america is owned by China - who do YOU think owns your mortgage?


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2".
> 
> Needless to say I will never ever waist money on something like this again. Unless there is an alike product that doesn't look as if it was made by a 3rd world manufacturer. This looks more like there was no pride in the product. And guess where the label said it was made..yep you guessed it China. I should have known. Well Red Heart no more business from me now I know your doing business with the Communists. I may just take and burn this thing and find something new not from China.


Good luck on finding anything not made in China !


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you Sharon for the list. I sure appreciate it very much!!


SharonK1 said:


> It's not easy to find which yarns are definately made in the US but here's a list of what I came up with....
> 
> Yarns made in America include the following:
> Holiday Homespun
> ...


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

I searched on Webs (yarn made in USA) and this link shows 28 yarns: http://search.yarn.com/search?w=yarns+made+in+USA&x=24&y=18


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

T.Raj said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2".
> ...


I voted that the customer is ultimately to blame! We started trading quality for cost, and we've gotten what should have been expected. We want high salaries and low cost items. Companies cannot make a profit without figuring out how to cut costs. If they can't make a profit, they can't pay higher salaries with more benefits. (I'm not talking about excessive CEO type salaries, highly paid professional athletes, movie stars, etc. I think those salaries are ludicrous!) We don't want everything out-sourced, but yet we want the low prices.

I have No idea who the first and second world countries are, or who made the decisions on the third. I have never figured out how or why the designations came about in the first place. Human beings always feel like they need to be better than someone else. The boss yells at the employee, the employee yells at their spouse, the spouse yells at the child, and the child yells at the dog. You see it often when you see children playing. There's always someone that gets picked on. I don't deal well with that so I was Attila the Teacher during recess and door duty.

I think, for the most part, you do get what you pay for - be it green beans, yarn, or fabric. You can get quality without paying for high priced items, such as designer clothes, expensive cars, exotic yarn, etc. When we have a quality locally made item, but yet we choose not to buy it because we can get another cheaper or more conveniently --- who owns the problem? When we choose not to buy something, eg., local hand-spun because it's more costly, then we've made the choice, not someone else. Handmade quilt vs. factory made - you choose, not someone else. Every time you choose the cheapest yarn you are telling the yarn companies that is what is important to you. Price, not quality.

Frankly, if I buy cheap fabric, I don't expect it to have the qualities of the better end fabrics. I feel the same way about yarn. If I pick up some very cheap yarn out of a bin, I figure I gambled and lost when it's not too good. If I pay for quality, I demand quality. If I pay for less, I expect less.

Peace, love, tranquility, and happy knitting to you, too!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. I don't care that much for Red Heart either. Carlyta


----------



## hilton58 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lion Brand Homespun Thick & Quick yarn is made in the USA they have patterns and yarn they sell online, a search should give You Their Site. Have a nice night.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

rob larkin said:


> Skinny Minnie did you know our famous Colgate Toothpaste is also from China


Yes i think it was on a current affair. Also tim tams that were bought by an American co. they have changed recipe and added more sugar for American market.When i last looked choc teddys are still made here.


----------



## rutledge (Apr 16, 2012)

How 'bout leaving religion alone on this knitting letter. This is not the place to practice it. I am a devout Episcopalian, but that is my business, not anyone else.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting about the garlic. I grow my own and it's snowy white, as is the garlic at some of our local farmer's markets. Never heard that it was bleached at all from anywhere.But if it's bleached from China you can be sure it's bleached from other countries. We're a country of consumers who want everything perfect.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Skinnie Minnie - just what doesn't come from China? Apart from you and me that is....


I am even bouycoting supermarkets,. We have specialty store here, who buy from local farms. They had only one store and were expensive. Recently they opened another and now have weekly specials. these stores are packed with shoppers. Last week they NZ mainland cheese on special for half the price of supermarkets. Love NZ cheeses. The sam thing has happened with a butcher, his meat is so cheap and edible. He to has had to open another store.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

This is one of my pet hates - knots and imperfections in the ball of yarn, especially where they have added a piece at the beginning to make the weight.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> jraphi said:
> 
> 
> > There is good and bad all over the world. To designate one as bad because of a one time problem is wrong. Not everything thaty is made in the USA is perfect either. As for jobs; yes I would like it if they brought back jobs to the USA. Our economy is in the gutter and people are jobless and starving and homeless. This is what we should be concentrating on, not trying to bring others down.
> ...


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

valj46 said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > skinny minnie said:
> ...


I buy local and it always has a purple outer skin.


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

Just Google yarns made in USA. Many Red Heart yarns are made here.


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> T.Raj said:
> 
> 
> > cathy47 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2".
> 
> Needless to say I will never ever waist money on something like this again. Unless there is an alike product that doesn't look as if it was made by a 3rd world manufacturer. This looks more like there was no pride in the product. And guess where the label said it was made..yep you guessed it China. I should have known. Well Red Heart no more business from me now I know your doing business with the Communists. I may just take and burn this thing and find something new not from China.


I haven't read any of the other posts so this suggestion has probably been suggested, but before you toss your yarn (money) in the trash, contact Red Heart and tell them how dissatisfied you are.

I've had pretty good luck with Sashay not having flaws, but I guess it was bound to happen.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

If you really want to make a difference take it back (receipt or not) or call or write the company. That's the only way to get their attention.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh wait a minute! :-( There are hundreds of users on this site, including myself, that have used Sashay yarn with no problem! What gets me is that you Cathyann who brings me such joy with your photo posts would stoop so low as to bad mouth a company over one experience. Communists!? Where did that come from? I am hoping that you are simply having a bad day and decided to take it out on Red Heart. On this topic I must give you a resounding :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Llamedos (Jul 4, 2012)

I buy most yarns directly from China, it has all been very good and the sellers very helpful. Maybe it is your American importers who purchase not so good yarn from China to pack in your country
It is most easy to look on label to avoid such anger at China!
Also I am thinking of your intelligence being sufficient that you may search on internet for goods produced only in your country if this is your preferences.
It is sad so much bitter comment about yarn causes bad comments toward a foreign land


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2".
> 
> Needless to say I will never ever waist money on something like this again. Unless there is an alike product that doesn't look as if it was made by a 3rd world manufacturer. This looks more like there was no pride in the product. And guess where the label said it was made..yep you guessed it China. I should have known. Well Red Heart no more business from me now I know your doing business with the Communists. I may just take and burn this thing and find something new not from China.


I gave up on Red Heart many years ago because of the quality or lack thereof, in it. I have found the one & only good use for it is to teach someone how to knit because it's cheap & who cares if the quality stinks as long as the student is getting an education out of it.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> jlschulke said:
> 
> 
> > Nana Ivie said:
> ...


Isn't Lorna's Laces made in the U.S.?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Long Islander said:


> There was a big e-mail that went around a short while back that asked that all Americans on a given date refuse to buy anything made in China. What an idea!
> 
> Marian


The date is August 1 to September 1. Just got the email today.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Have you checked Coats Cotton thread lately? The thread is made in Mexico and Egypt.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

What a waste of time! You do know we owe them money right! There are over 20 million Americans who depend upon their jobs because China is a trading partner. So what are you going to tell these Americans when they lose their jobs because you decided you don't like China! What do you think would happen if to us if the Chinese decided to do the same thing to us? I hope you have $30 million dollars in your pocket per day for that boycott cause that just how much it will cost us in interest on the money WE owe them!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I am in the process of making an afgan. the yarn is Red Heart. I enjoy working with it and it is made in the USA.


----------



## molly bee (Jul 16, 2011)

Right now I am making a baby sweater with Caron Simply Soft and it states it made in USA and their address is NC.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Gilroy, California, has a yearly garlic festival. I think they bill themselves as the garlic capitol of the world. When you drive on the highway near there, you know where you are. Keep your windows closed.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> I am in the process of making an afgan. the yarn is Red Heart. I enjoy working with it and it is made in the USA.


I've made numerous afghans with Red Heart and never had a problem. One was made with afghan stitch and then embroidered with the yarn. I used four different Red Heart colors.

Actually, I've used Red Heart for over fifty years without complaint. I recently made a cute giraffe for my grandson, as well as a hat.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you! Red Heart was the yarn that the majority of us learned to knit/crochet with! They have always kept up with their customers' needs and their customer service is wonderful. I just thought that attacking an American company that has been around for over one hundred years over an experience with ONE ball of yarn was a bit harsh and inconsiderate of other KPers who use the product. It amazes me how things can get so out of hand on this site over the smallest of things! Happy Knitting!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand the OP's disappointment with the yarn. Yes, we all like to know if a particular company sells substandard merchandise and/or refuses to honor a valid complaint. However when one has a problem with a product, the FIRST place to complain is to the manufacturer, rather than a public forum.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:
 

> I am working on my 25th ruffled scarf with Sashay. Only one had a flaw which was easily fixed with no visible repair. I am truly sorry you are so unhappy. What brand yarns are currently made, not packaged in the U.S?


I haven't made that many only a dozen but I have not run into any flaws yet. I bought a different brand to get the color & first one had 12" of unuseable yarn. I guess it all can have flaws. So far RH Sashayed is my favorote to work with.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

In our family and at my lys we call red hart the yarn that must not be named. Need I say more? When I an needing a good, inexpensive acrylic I use I love this yarn.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty remarkable that we have so few yarn producers in this country. 

For that mattter I was in Scotland --my first big trip, boy was that fun-- and there are very few yarn making places in Britain now.


I love buying USA small batch yarns, but they are pricey and we need yarns we can afford in bulk. 

I have noticed too, that on many labels that a lot is made in Turkey. 
A family member was there in the service and I should have gone over and done a yarn haul! They do have one of our military bases there. 
Isn't it sad that where we buy yarn from becomes a political concern. It's a choice, if one wants to be aware. 

I hadn't thought too much about this. So much yarn is made far away. 

If there were a large scale boycott of certain countries I would imagine the yarn distribution companies here will just leave country of origin/manufacturing off labels and not change what they have in place for manufacturing. 


They can't just set up new factories that easily. I guess people who need work there in China are working. And in Turkey. 

I wonder how it works. Lots of sheep, how do the fleeces get bought and sold. (And end up in Turkey?) 
There is yarn from South Amemrica in our retail shops. And many are efforts that support causes. 

How to solve this? 

Heck if I know. I suggest what I'm thinking about....learning to spin dog hair! 

I sure have a lot of it.

I have about a hundred things I should be doing except this. Good night.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

flitri said:


> You will probably find that the big companies own the factories in China, they get the things manufactured because the labor in the western world is too costly.
> 
> I take each country as I find it and there are good and bad things made and done everywhere.
> 
> I don't think that this forum is the place to air political and racial remarks about anyones' country.


You are right, there have been lots of Companies transfer their work to China because it is cheaper. I agree with you this is not the place for racist or political remarks.


----------



## Betsy Blue (May 30, 2012)

Contact Red Heart and let them know the problem. You may get it replaced. I have heard of that happening.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'v enot been a fan of the ruffle yarns in general but haven't had any flaws like that in any of it. I am using Starbella right now but did buy a couple of skeins at Joanne's... I'll have to check the labels..... The scarves are very much a fad and will probably fade away in the next couple years... I just don't think it is like knitting....


I agree with you - it's not knitting. I've used Sundance Frill, Starbella, Paton's Pirouette, and Sashay. I like Starbella best, Sundance 2nd.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Betsy Blue said:


> Contact Red Heart and let them know the problem. You may get it replaced. I have heard of that happening.


Absolutely!! It happened to me.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

How many of you have had enough of this quibbling and are ready to move on to something more constructive? Iam for sure!


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

My LYS only stocks yarn made in America. So far I have never had any bad yarn from there.


----------



## jmstalice (Oct 30, 2011)

Mei50 said:


> Put the blame on this country, because the American Corporate greed has founded profitable to exploit 3rd world labor.


Well said! And we wonder why unemployment is high. Our jobs are sent elsewhere where labor is cheap.


----------



## caniche (May 13, 2012)

skinny minie writes "Nescafe coffee is made in China".
Nestle has coffee factories all over the world. It may happen that a supermarket chain imports a consignment from China, because they get it cheap - but Nestle is global.
Caniche.


----------



## saluki1 (Apr 14, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Estelle said:
> 
> 
> > I as an Englishwoman am often extremely disturbed and offended by the limited, bigoted comments made by some American members. They appear to speak from ignorance concerning people from other countries. It is well known that only 6% of Americans hold passports so they are acquiring their opinions second hand and voicing them without any idea how offensive they are.
> ...


I agree!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Llamedos said:


> I buy most yarns directly from China, it has all been very good and the sellers very helpful. Maybe it is your American importers who purchase not so good yarn from China to pack in your country
> It is most easy to look on label to avoid such anger at China!
> Also I am thinking of your intelligence being sufficient that you may search on internet for goods produced only in your country if this is your preferences.
> It is sad so much bitter comment about yarn causes bad comments toward a foreign land


Glad to hear someone has used Chinese knitting wool,have you tried their cashmere wool or baby wool as i am thinking of buying as they are selling it on e.bay or i will look on line ,where do you buy yours ?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

jmstalice said:


> Mei50 said:
> 
> 
> > Put the blame on this country, because the American Corporate greed has founded profitable to exploit 3rd world labor.
> ...


It's the same situation in UK. All our jobs have gone elsewhere too.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Every scarf I make w/ the ruffle scarf yarn, (not Sashay, I don't like it) I always take a needle and matching thread and sew all the loose ends and pull them up tight.After the scarf is made you really have to hunt to find where you have drawn up the loose ends. It will not unravel if you do this. If I find a flaw, hole, knot, etc. in the skein I do the same and repair it. 
Don't thnk you can just buy a different brand and it will be flawless. I have found bad places in all the different brands I use. I don't mean in every skein. I usually use several skeins and then a bad one pops up, doesn't make any difference what brand. You'll find it in all the brands, occasionally.


----------



## caniche (May 13, 2012)

Something constructive : My very favourite yarn supplier is Bendigo Woollen Mills.com.au. I buy most of my yarn from there. Living in Australia that is easy. However, I think their prices are very reasonable for the quality you get. They sell their yarns in 400 gram balls and a ball of their standard (Classic) wool costs sbout $11. You need four balls for a medium size pullover. I know they do a lot of overseas supplying. Check out their website. Caniche


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

I have never had a problem with any of the yarn that I have purchased that was made in Turkey. Can't say the same for China ad Italy.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

caniche - I also buy any wool I need from Bendigo woolen mills - but they don't sell any of the fancy yarns that most people like to buy - but I agree Bendigo's wool is 100% first class


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Nana Ivie said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly would be helpful in making decisions.
> ...


Now, now, I doubt anyone's waiting for anything. It's too bad you had such a bad experience; there are ruffle yarns that are much easier to use. Personally, if a yarn passes muster I don't care if it's "communist" or not. Plenty of stuff I don't like made right here in the US of A, and that's unfortunate.

Karen N.


----------



## Mei50 (May 14, 2012)

I just bought 20 skeins of Red Heart, no problem with them!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fellow KPers, can we agree that we've spun this topic to the bottom of the basket?

I'm sure we've all picked up some tidbits of information from this thread that we can use in the future, and I move that we find something else to chat about.

Is there a seconder (and let's give thanks that we have the right TO vote!)?


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

2nd


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

All you have to do is unwatch it ,like i do when a subject goes on for ever more.Other people may be still interested on the subject.


Nana Ivie said:


> 2nd


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Third, I'm turning off the thread.


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

I have made several scarfs using this yarn because I like the ruffled look. One skein had a big knot in it, where the yarn had been cut and tied together. I emailed the company Red Heart and they sent me 2 new skeins to replace the damaged one. I will continue to use and if I have a problem again, I will email them again.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The only yarns I know of that are twisted and dyed in America are Newton's Yarns.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

caniche said:


> Something constructive : My very favourite yarn supplier is Bendigo Woollen Mills.com.au. I buy most of my yarn from there. Living in Australia that is easy. However, I think their prices are very reasonable for the quality you get. They sell their yarns in 400 gram balls and a ball of their standard (Classic) wool costs sbout $11. You need four balls for a medium size pullover. I know they do a lot of overseas supplying. Check out their website. Caniche


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

skinny minnie said:


> I look at all labels now and absolutely wont by from china. My daughter told me that the garlic from china is bleached that is why it is white. Just discovered nescafe coffee is made in china.


Australian Garlic is Purple, there is one other garlic that is imported and its purple but almost all purple garlic is Aussie. Its sad when you buy an inferior product especially when your partway through a project.

Hugs Karin


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

skinny minnie said:


> I look at all labels now and absolutely wont by from china. My daughter told me that the garlic from china is bleached that is why it is white. Just discovered nescafe coffee is made in china.


according to peter Cundall all garlic coming in to Tasmania - even from the mainland - is treated with something or other, can't remember what. good job the best garlic in the world is grown right here :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> I look at all labels now and absolutely wont by from china. My daughter told me that the garlic from china is bleached that is why it is white. Just discovered nescafe coffee is made in china.


I received an email about items made in China and if I knew how to forward it to this thread, I would.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

mmmardi.....I whole heartedlly agree with u that we Americans need to respect the president and especially on an international forum, regardless of how we feel about his politics. I think it's more about respecting the office and I think all of us need to be a united front. kristi


----------



## saluki1 (Apr 14, 2012)

wagski1 said:


> mmmardi.....I whole heartedlly agree with u that we Americans need to respect the president and especially on an international forum, regardless of how we feel about his politics. I think it's more about respecting the office and I think all of us need to be a united front. kristi


Right on!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I thought I'd make a scarf for DL using this Red Heart Sashay. One I am not a frilly person. But I personally do not like this product at all. The scarf was to be 69". Well working along I ran across a section that there was a larger hole than was to be and then few inches down you can tell where they did a poorly done join of the fabric. I lost over 12" there. Then getting that straightened out I went on and again another poorly joined spot there I lost another 2".
> 
> Needless to say I will never ever waist money on something like this again. Unless there is an alike product that doesn't look as if it was made by a 3rd world manufacturer. This looks more like there was no pride in the product. And guess where the label said it was made..yep you guessed it China. I should have known. Well Red Heart no more business from me now I know your doing business with the Communists. I may just take and burn this thing and find something new not from China.


You should have taken the yarn back to the store or mailed it to the manufacturer. It should have been replaced or your money should have been refunded.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

valj46 said:


> Llamedos said:
> 
> 
> > I buy most yarns directly from China, it has all been very good and the sellers very helpful. Maybe it is your American importers who purchase not so good yarn from China to pack in your country
> ...


Cashmere yarn.. www.suntekstore.com. free shipping. Its lovely stuff..


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't remember the brand, but I got mine at my LYS, and took pictures of the problem. She gave me my money back.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

wagski1 said:


> mmmardi.....I whole heartedlly agree with u that we Americans need to respect the president and especially on an international forum, regardless of how we feel about his politics. I think it's more about respecting the office and I think all of us need to be a united front. kristi


You are right... even tho he SO TOTALLY does not deserve it.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > Llamedos said:
> ...


i got on to the site they send it through a firm in this country [U.K]


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

valj46 said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > valj46 said:
> ...


It feels so nice, now I just have to knit up something with it. I took it to my LYS to show them, thinking that they might want to stock some, and they also thought it was lovely yarn.


----------

